# Longcoat or Smoothcoat?



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

I was wondering how many people have a smoothcoat chihuahua compared to a longcoat chihuahua?I'm getting a longcoat chihuahua in september(can't wait!)but was wondering which ones you may all have and also why?What drew you to the particular chihuahua you've got.I've managed to upload a photo of puppy I'm getting.She's only a couple of days old here
View attachment 4879


and here she is 2 weeks old.
View attachment 4880


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw your puppy is so precious! That second pic made me smile so much, how adorable! 

Myself, I have 2 smooth coats and I do find I am partial to the smooth coats, although I definitely love the LC's too. Heck, I just love all dogs really.  I got both of my chi's from rescue and didn't think about long or smooth coats at that time, I just fell in love with them full stop and they happened to be short coats.  

Congrats on your wee one, you must be so excited.


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep I feel like a kid waiting for christmas day and I didn't like waiting then...lol!Your two are absolutely gorgeous and roo looks like a little princess.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I did a thread like this a while back majority have short but there are a lot of lcs on here

I have a lc love them the wait is awful though


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww she is so cute! I love all Chi's, but I am partial to the LC. My aunt has a LC and we just fell in love with her so that's what I was looking for when we decided to add one to our family. When I first saw the pups I was considering getting Chloe's sister however Chloe's personality won me over big time.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

lilacminx said:


> Yep I feel like a kid waiting for christmas day and I didn't like waiting then...lol!Your two are absolutely gorgeous and roo looks like a little princess.


Aw thank you!  And I hear you on the waiting, I'm the exact same way!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawwwww she is so sweet 

i have a short coat  , i love long coats and will own 1 one day but i really do love the short coats


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

It amazes me the different colours,sizes etc that there is!Am thinking may get a shortcoat later on as a playmate for her...lol!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww what a precious baby chi!!
I have 2 SC girls and on Saturday i will be picking up my LC boy. lol
I was actually looking for a LC boy to start with, but then changed my mind and ended up getting both my girls at the same time from the same breeder.
Best thing that i ever did!
I always had the boy in the back of my mind though and now i am finally getting one. 

The waiting is horrible!!
I have been waiting for Dillon since he was a week old. 
I waited for Darla even longer as she wasnt even born when i contacted her breeder!!
So i feel your pain. lol x


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

I saw her when she was 10 days old so it's seems like an eternity with the waiting but I'd rather her stay with mum as long as she needs it and get a healthier,happy and well balanced puppy then her come away from mum too early.Your Darla is gorgeous!I was going to buy a puppy so similar to her but she was ready then and I'm due to go on holiday this month so didn't think it was fair on her to spend two weeks settling in then having to go to my parents for a week whilst we're on holiday and then come back again.Wish I hadn't booked my holiday now but at least I've got my little girl to look forward to though I've still not got a name for her...lol.And have seen so many lovely things for already!I'll have a room full of stuff for her by the time I've finished...lol.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have always had L/C but my next one will be a S/C ,love both L/C & S/C ,but my next one will be Tri colour or black/white.Yours is beautiful


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Im a longcoat person. To be totally honest, the short coats sometimes look naked to me Lol! Although I do like my friends Blue and White SC - He really is beautiful!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, your baby girl is adorable.. That second pic of her is priceless...lol
We have one long coat and the others are all short coats.. I like both, in fact my first chi nearly 20 years ago was a long coat. All those that followed were short coats, except for Buster who is 5 now. I chose him because he is half brother to my Neko and he happened to be a long coat.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

sweet pup

i have 3 longcoats


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Your new pup looks adorable! Cant wait to see more pics as she grows!
I have two smooth coats. I think I do prefer the smooths, but I love the longs as well and might have gotten one if my fiance hadnt been so opposed. His grandmother had a LC when he was a kid that was unfriendly, nippy, yappy, etc, and he still (unfairly!) associates all long coats with the dreaded Gizmo.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

First time poster. 
I just got my first puppy (well first dog really). She's a short coat, but I find them all beautiful.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LucyChi said:


> First time poster.
> I just got my first puppy (well first dog really). She's a short coat, but I find them all beautiful.


She's beautiful!! Welcome to the board.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LucyChi said:


> First time poster.
> I just got my first puppy (well first dog really). She's a short coat, but I find them all beautiful.


Oh she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

lilacminx said:


> I was wondering how many people have a smoothcoat chihuahua compared to a longcoat chihuahua?I'm getting a longcoat chihuahua in september(can't wait!)but was wondering which ones you may all have and also why?What drew you to the particular chihuahua you've got.I've managed to upload a photo of puppy I'm getting.


Aw, how cute she is! One more LC owner here! When I first decided I wanted a Chi at the beginning of this year, I didn't even know then that LCs existed! But when I saw some pics of some long coats, I knew that was what I would get... and I did in June  Having said that, if I do eventually decide to get a little housemate for Harry, I might well go for a SC, as I do like them too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila is a SC and they are my favorite. Mainly because in "my" mind the image of a chihuahua is a SC. But after seeing the beautiful LC's on here, I certainly wouldn't mind one. Just a little more work in the grooming dept.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cherper said:


> ....Just a little more work in the grooming dept.


a lot more 

My first Chi (years ago..) was a smooth coat. Now, I have two long coats 
and I love them. But, it truly is not the same for me as a SC. I am picking up
my SC boy next week


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> a lot more
> 
> My first Chi (years ago..) was a smooth coat. Now, I have two long coats
> and I love them. But, it truly is not the same for me as a SC. I am picking up
> my SC boy next week


Your long coats are beautiful!!!! 
And Ben is soooo very handsome too :love1:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Natti said:


> Im a longcoat person. To be totally honest, the short coats sometimes look naked to me Lol!


LOL! That made me laugh. That's actually what I find so adorable about them.  Seeing the defined shape of their wee little bodies and heads! So cute!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww................what a gorgeous and cute chi baby. :love1:

My late first chi was a tri-color smooth (short) coat. My late second chi was a beautiful tri-color long coat. My third and current chi, Bella, is a chocolate blue velvety smooth coat. Thumbelina (aka Lina) who lived with us for 15 months is a creamy blonde smooth coat. 

In my opinion, my long coat chi was the most beautiful chi of all my chis. However, I fall in love with all chihuahuas, whether they're smooth or long coats.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww so gorgeous!! I don't have a chi yet, i'm looking. I was due to get a LC girl but it turned out to be a scam and now i'm looking for a SC girl as i think SC are really cute. I love both LC and SC though, they are all gorgeous lol


----------



## AngelEyes (Jul 31, 2010)

Awww.....such a cutie! I have one shortcoat. Speedy is adopted so I was not looking for any particular type. I chose Speedy because of his personality and his beautiful eyes! Having had different types of dogs all my life, the shortcoat is easier to take care of. We are a pretty active family and love taking our animals with us. Less hair in the car and on our clothes!


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

I know what you all mean I'm looking at sc chihuahua's as well now thinking hmmm she might want a playmate...lol.I think both the lc and sc are gorgeous and I love the black and tans also I've seen some with the black mask's and they look like little wolf's..lol.There is such a diversity in the colours and even looks,some have smaller 'stops' than other's etc.
It just seems ages till she can come home-oh well only 5 weeks left this sat not that I'm counting or anything...lol!Well she's worth the wait.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

adorable pup!! 

I started with short coats now have one short coat and two long coats love both coats though...
I didn't know there was a long coat chihuahua until years later of owning short coats but I knew I wanted a long coat so I got Ricky and loved his personality so got Cali too but my next one will be a short coat I hope!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. She's so cute. I have 3 SCs but love LCs too. The opportunity just didn't come up when I was getting each of my three. Got close to getting a male LC instead of my new puppy but he was going to go to a show home and so I got the SC female (whom I love!) 
So it goes. But I do like them all.
I wonder how they can know when they are so little what they are going to be.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What an adorable pup. I have one long coat, the rest are short coats only because the long coat is not very popular where I live. As all mine are rescues or strays, the odds of getting a long coat like Reggie again is very slim.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a smooth coat but I would LOVE a LC to be Feodores friend.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I wanted my chi to be a smoothcoat this time around.
I had a blue persian for 14 yrs and his coat was a lot of work!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie's a lc, but really his coat is very easy to maintain. He does get baths a bit more often, but I have not had a problem with matting or knotting like my peke. Just brush him when I remember (lol) and he is fine.


----------

